# Transformation Books



## Catprog (Oct 13, 2016)

I have been doing a weekly transformation book review for the last 2 years.

The problem is now that I have 103 reviews, I need help with finding books to review. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Criteria:
Kindle (or smashwords)
preferable non adult.


----------



## kitsunehugger (Oct 15, 2016)

Where can i read your reviews?


----------



## Catprog (Oct 15, 2016)

https://www.catprog.org/Reviews.html?Sort=Rank is the best place


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 15, 2016)

Dean Koontz 'Shadowfires'


----------

